# Milky Water After Adding Crushed Coral



## dandk2261999 (Apr 29, 2012)

So I got my equipment for my tank. I started filling the tank with RO/DI water and at about 3/4 of the way full I stopped. I used RO water to rinse my crushed coral and put it in the tank. When I did this I now have a milky colored water. This stuff was Carrib prewashed. 

My question is, will this go away on its own and settle? I don't want to go buy a HOB with a sponge filter for just clearing the water. I have a protein skimmer, will this help or should I let it be.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

It will more than likely settle within a few days.

What other equipment do you have and have you mixed the salt in yet? There is no mention of this in your post.


----------



## dandk2261999 (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes I have added the salt. My equipment is 50gallon tank, 600 maxi jet and a eshopps 100h pks protein skimmer. This will be a FOWLR tank. I did notice that I already have a dead spot in my circulation so I have purchased a hydro koralia 500. no rock yet but this weekend i will get it.

should i leave my maxi jet on or turn it off while this settles.

when do i turn on the protein skimmer
*Hydor Koralia Evolution *



*Hydor Koralia Evolution *


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Run everything now, as if you have had the tank set up. You want to stabilize your system, its best to do it with the equipment that you plan on having all the time. The Rock will help settle the cloudy water, so will the powerheads. Run them 24-7 along with your skimmer.


----------



## dandk2261999 (Apr 29, 2012)

Roger that, 

thanks for everything


----------

